

The cover letter that won't go unnoticed - 7imon7ays
http://zackmdavis.net/blog/2013/12/cover-letter/

======
__abc
Why would I care about this cover letter? It wouldn't influence my view of the
person in any way .....

I had a mobile app developer position ... a candidate sent me a TestFlight
invite to an app they built that was a pseudo resume in app that fit the
general context of our business .... was really neat.

THAT was topical, innovative, and got my attention AND DEMONSTRATED THE SKILLS
I WOULD ULTIMATELY NEED THEM TO USE DAY-TO-DAY.

I fear we are telling people do these "creative" things when all they are
going to do is waste time/effort and get bitter.

END $0.02

------
danielweber
The waffle cover letter: [http://www.general-forums.com/threads/job-hunting-
heres-the-...](http://www.general-forums.com/threads/job-hunting-heres-the-
waffle-cover-letter-to-help-you-out.18989/)

------
normloman
And the cover letter that won't get you hired. At least not by HR drones.

------
minimaxir
This is a cover letter that would more likely be caught by a spam filter than
a resume filter.

------
zacharycohn
It would separate him from all the other resumes. I'd talk to him!

------
electronous
lol, who would want to write jquery for a living?

